# What was your most remakable shot?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I watched my friend Mark pop a prairie poodle at 425 yards, I saw it through a 40x spotting scope. Thirty rears ago and I can remember it like this morning. I made five out

of five hits on a 16"x24" steel plate offhand at 400 yards. I had a crowd of 20 watching that little wager.:smt083 These things are true, have any of you either made the

seemingly impossible shot or witnessed it? Please share!

GW

*The word is remarkable*


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Canadian Club....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Running a steel tree @ 50 yards with my M&P Pro 5" and making first round hits at 700, 800 & 900 yards with my 20" Rem 700 in .308.... hit at 1,000 on my second shot... all from prone position using bipod & rear bag. Incredible feeling.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

_Many_ years ago, at a woodchuck halfway out of his hole, at ~70' with an H&R 8-shot .22 revolver. After I fired the chuck ducked. When I got up to the hole the chuck's head was still out of it - with a hole in it.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Pipestem St Park WV, Rain soaked greens, and I just flubbed a tee-off.

30 yards from the Tee and I fired a 3 iron. The ball hit right on the green spinning....

threw up a rooster tail of water, and ran about 15' then dropped right in the cup. My only 2. (not counting gooney golf)

Fortunately there was a cart load of golfers waiting at the next tee and cheered for perhaps my best shot ever.




and then there was the bat in the house that I nailed in the dark.... with a tennis racquet. No reflex sights back then.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Around 1984, I was at a rod and gun club that had a handgun metallic silhouette range. There was a metal pig hanging from a cross beam by chains at 200 meters (656 feet). I hit it on my second shot with my, then, Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Magnum using the factory iron sights from a rest. I was using my own handloads.

Two years ago, at the NRA Headquarters range, a neighbor friend and I were finishing up a session or our usual training drills. He told me he had something special for us to try. He pulled out two playing cards, cut a slice in the cardboard target backing for each card, then inserted the card with their edges facing us. At 12 feet we both "cut the cards", after several shots, standing two-hand hold. I still have that card.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

1957 my grand mother in the backside at about 30' with a slingshot boy was that a big mistake!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I popped a pheasant at 60 yards with my SA 1911 with Crimson Trace grips. It was delicious.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In a rifle man-against-man, on steel, at 600 yards, from standing-at-port-arms.
I dropped into prone and hit with my first shot, while my opponent was still getting into position.

I was never able to repeat that feat as quickly.
I lost the match.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

While prairie dog hunting in the late spring near the Fort Peck Reservoir in Montana I had a line of the years youngsters sunning themselves on a mound. There were seven of them, shoulder to shoulder, facing my right. I put my 6x18 Leupold on the first one and sent a fifty-five grain V-Max on its way. The first four sort of vaporized, number five was torn apart, six got knocked hard into number seven. I cycled the bolt and knocked that "What the hell was that?" look right off of sevens face.

GW


----------



## vv0350 (Oct 28, 2014)

In about 1961, and about 16 years old, I was invited to join a group of old timers pheasant hunting in South Dakota. I broke down my single shot Topper 410, wrapped it in newspaper and got on the bus. Held the 410 in my lap the entire long bus trip. Well, when I got there.. the ole boys mostly had long guns..single shot 12's. I had the only 410 and I was the "kid"..…After about 2 hours, I got a shot at a "starting to land" pheasant..took the shot just as it was landing..boy was I pleased..then I walked over to retrieve the bird, with everyone watching, and realized that there had been a rabbit on the ground directly behind the landing bird…I reached over and picked up the pheasant in one hand and the rabbit in the other… I got to go in the bar that evening...


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok not remarkable, but impressive:

It was a nice summer's day of chuck hunting with my .243 and not a chuck to be found. Some days are like that.

Walking down the farm lane, I spied a snapper in the pond. With about a 16" carapace, we're talking a nasty duck hunting turtle.


Being on a slope looking down on the pond, about 50-60 yards, the chance of a ricochet off the water was slim especially with an 80 grain hp.

I aimed and the edge of the shell where it met the water and squeezed off.


It looked like a naval shell going off. A 1.5' diameter column of water leapt into the air about 10' instantly.

Sighted snapper, sank same.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Blew a hole through the hood of an abandoned car with a 12 guage double barrel shotgun, 000 buck, both barrels at the same time. You could stick your freakin' head through it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

One of the first times out small game hunting without adult supervision, my friend Jerry and I were squirrel hunting with our .22s. We had a squirrel on the run through the tree tops and Jerry took a pop at the tree rat. The little guy ran unscathed to the end of the branch and jumped to a branch on the next tree. Somehow I shot while the squirrel was airborne and killed him. The shot was a total fluke, but for many years I told the story as if it was all in the plan.

GW


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I knocked down 3 of six steel plates with my 2 inch detective special at 50 yards. Several people who saw it, simply couldn't believe that a 2 inch gun was that accurate. I didn't tell them there was some serious luck involved.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

2-inch Christmas ornament at 25 yards with my SR22 would have to be my most memorable in recent years, although the guinea-fowl-through-the-neck at about 30 yards was my best as a kid (didn't want to ruin the meat...) but was a total fluke.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

When I was 19, I did a guy in Laos from a thousand yards out. It was a rifle shot in high wind. 

Oh, wait..................

That was Martin Riggs. Sorry...... My bad. 

Speaking of Martin Riggs........ Back in '09 when I had to requalify for my CCW permit I shot a smiley face on the target. The instructor said that he thought about failing me for being a smart aleck. 

Paul


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> 2-inch Christmas ornament at 25 yards with my SR22 would have to be my most memorable in recent years, although the guinea-fowl-through-the-neck at about 30 yards was my best as a kid (didn't want to ruin the meat...) but was a total fluke.


The secret to shooting guineas is stand behind them or in front of them. Their heads are constantly moving fore and aft, but not laterally or vertically. In effect, their heads can be a still target.

My father (RIP) shared that with me, so I know it to be a FACT.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> The secret to shooting guineas is stand behind them or in front of them. Their heads are constantly moving fore and aft, but not laterally or vertically. In effect, their heads can be a still target.
> 
> My father (RIP) shared that with me, so I know it to be a FACT.


I was aiming for his eye.... It was one of those "don't do this at home" things - we had a gamekeeper's compound next to the house we rented (huge estate for the UK, terribly posh) and a new keeper had been hired, forcing out the old one who had been born in the house we lived in. New guy had chickens that kept escaping into Ma's veggie patch, and partly as a sop, he let me borrow his little 22. Totally illegal, even then, but we were in the boonies. He had said that anything that came through the fence was fair game, so when I woke up to see 2 birds at the far end of the garden, I pulled out the 22, rested it on my windowsill and let fly. THEN I noticed they were his prize guineas, not chickens....

The old gamekeeper ate well that night, and the new guy never found out where his guineas had escaped to......


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Most fitting. Eh, what? pip pip.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Most fitting. Eh, what? pip pip.


We thought so.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A close-by neighbor, whose property borders the island's main road, keeps guineas.
They keep escaping, but they never get shot.
Tourists' cars get them.

We can tell that there's been a guinea fowl escape when we see a pile of black-and-white feathers on the road.

(She also has a peacock. In mating season, you might swear that they are abusing a child somewhere on their property. The poor cock has been unrequited for at least the past five years, one season of which he spent on our little 3/4-acre. She kept coming and getting him, and he kept on coming back, until the season ended and he calmed down.)

_Here endeth ye thread-hijacking._


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

1,800 + meters .Tow missile. 

I lined up the shot I thought pretty well but it was my first (and only) shot with the ITAS system......when the visual obscurity cleared I was way off and had to gently curve ball the missile to the target with less than half the flight distance left to react.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GETCHERGUN said:


> 1,800 + meters .Tow missile.
> 
> I lined up the shot I thought pretty well but it was my first (and only) shot with the ITAS system......when the visual obscurity cleared I was way off and had to gently curve ball the missile to the target with less than half the flight distance left to react.


Guided stuff doesn't count......

Nice work, though.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Guided stuff doesn't count......
> 
> Nice work, though.


So now you're making the rules on my thread. Big balls Sail!:mrgreen:

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> So now you're making the rules on my thread. Big balls Sail!:mrgreen:
> 
> GW


Yup. That's what she said. :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Yup. That's what she said. :smt033


The quote from "She" that your name coincidentally was included in was "It looks like a button on a fur coat!":supz:

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The quote from "She" that your name coincidentally was included in was "It looks like a button on a fur coat!":supz:
> 
> GW


She must have been looking at you when she said it.


----------

